# Skill RDA by Twisted Messes / VapersMD



## Sir Vape

The new Skill RDA by Twisted Messes and VapersMD is now in stock at Sir Vape.








Check them out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-skill-rda-by-twisted-messes-vapersmd

Check our Mike Vapes review here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

